# Gas prices... going down?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So in the past month the price of gas went from $3.97 to $3.33 of course it is going down slower then it went up, but I will take anything at this point, still praying for it to continue to go down ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Average around here is STILL $3.75...Supposed to be going down soon though


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Still $4.11 here 
I doubt they will go down far...Ours are getting higher still.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Ours is down to $3.65--I'm much more worried about the cost of heating fuel. :GAAH: I can drive less since I am 'retired' but I HAVE to keep DH warm this winter. Since his stroke he is ALWAYS cold. Me--I have a "cold' room that I escape to. :angel2: 
Candy


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We to have seen some relief. It was around $3.80 and now has gone down to around $3.39 at Walmart, Sams, and Krogers.
Diesel has gone down to $4.30 instead of being around $4.75


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hornless said:


> Still $4.11 here
> I doubt they will go down far...Ours are getting higher still.


um thats interesting, have you personally checked it recently --- i mean we are in the same state so it shouldn't be going up in one area and going down in another


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

It is $3.77 at the nearest gas station here.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

it went from $4.02 to $3.48 here


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Prices have gone down here - regular is about $4.22 and diesel about $4.79. It's dropped about $ .30.
But I'm thinking that we still need to be careful. That rapid rise and the way it happened makes me think someone ( or group ) was fiddling with the market. The thing that changed was that use went down and many economies suffered- that made purchasing oil at high prices more unattractive and the price dropped. It became clear that high oil prices would do more damage than was expected. 
I really hope that people keep developing alternative sources of powering vehicles- that seems to me to be the only way that some equalibrium can be maintained.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Gas prices usually drop toward the end of summer. Summer driving season is ending.
Now they kill us with heating bills.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they usualy drop but not this fast -- may be it is just my location, :shrug:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Oil had fallen too as of late.
But dont worry Opec is thinking of cutting back supply at the next meeting to help push the price back up. They dont want it to drop to much. Its been in the news as everyone waits for Opec to decide if thats what they will be doing next, which they probably will.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

selfish pigs


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Its called profit. Its what makes the world go around these days.
Greed, the human way.

Sad, IMO.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont get me started on that -------------------------------------------------------


----------

